# Add this to your tax preparation process



## Son_of_Perdition (Feb 6, 2015)

Here's another reason to file yourself for free.

http://consumerist.com/2015/02/06/m...turbotax-citing-possible-fraudulent-activity/

*OR NOT!!!*


----------



## WhatInThe (Feb 6, 2015)

They caught duplicate or previously filed returns under the same name. I don't think it's the software electronic filing opens itself to fraud. I know people who were told to file a paper return after they tried filing electronically where the same thing happened, someone else beat them to the punch.


----------



## Bullie76 (Feb 7, 2015)

Anytime you conduct business over the net, there are risks. I make purchases via online services and use a credit card 2-3 times a week around town. I check my acct frequently looking for fraud. As far as filing my taxes online, I have efiled my federal but never the state as that was not free. I might as well mail my federal too as that will eliminate one possibility to fraud. Hard to be totally protected while living your life with some conveniences.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Feb 7, 2015)

WhatInThe said:


> They caught duplicate or previously filed returns under the same name. I don't think it's the software electronic filing opens itself to fraud. I know people who were told to file a paper return after they tried filing electronically where the same thing happened, someone else beat them to the punch.



We don't live in a perfect world, if you are using any type of tax software you are open to hacking and identity theft.  You have entered your name, address, birth date and SS# all legs needed for fraud.  All tax software accesses the internet leaving electronic tracks with your information.  NO ONE can pin point where your information was gathered.  Whether it was their databases, Target, the latest hacking from Anthem or all the other known or unknown sources.  They no longer have to sort through your garbage stealing your name and address, you have willing gave it up every time you buy something either online or simply swiping your card at your local Starbucks, they got you.  I've heard too many promises about how safe their data is and you don't need to worry, that's when I worry.   After two hacking incidents, one at work accessed from a location in China using key strokes and one from an attempt to log into my email account from the Ukraine through playing Facebook games has made me even more suspicious than before.

Cash or a limited debit card are the only things I pay with now days.  I refuse to give them my name or address if I pay cash, most places want the sale and don't want to restock it if you refuse to give up that information, or in the worst case I give them a bogus name and address, it's none of their business.  If I need something from Amazon, I call my son have him order it and have it shipped to my home.  He gets the rewards and I get anonymity.


----------



## WhatInThe (Feb 7, 2015)

Son_of_Perdition said:


> We don't live in a perfect world, if you are using any type of tax software you are open to hacking and identity theft.  You have entered your name, address, birth date and SS# all legs needed for fraud.  All tax software accesses the internet leaving electronic tracks with your information.  NO ONE can pin point where your information was gathered.  Whether it was their databases, Target, the latest hacking from Anthem or all the other known or unknown sources.  They no longer have to sort through your garbage stealing your name and address, you have willing gave it up every time you buy something either online or simply swiping your card at your local Starbucks, they got you.  I've heard too many promises about how safe their data is and you don't need to worry, that's when I worry.   After two hacking incidents, one at work accessed from a location in China using key strokes and one from an attempt to log into my email account from the Ukraine through playing Facebook games has made me even more suspicious than before.
> 
> Cash or a limited debit card are the only things I pay with now days.  I refuse to give them my name or address if I pay cash, most places want the sale and don't want to restock it if you refuse to give up that information, or in the worst case I give them a bogus name and address, it's none of their business.  If I need something from Amazon, I call my son have him order it and have it shipped to my home.  He gets the rewards and I get anonymity.



I think electronic filing makes it easy for the existing thief with your already stolen information. Some thieves use it for fraudulent refunds/money and others like illegal aliens have been known to use it to establish legal residency or job,housing or benefit applications. Alot of these tax preparers will process a return with questionable information for a commission or a commission on cashing a refund for the customer(cash advance).


----------

